# Presta Valve inflation with an Air Compressor



## campybike (Mar 24, 2007)

There's a really cool tool now for using an Air Compressor to inflate presta tires. Find it at www.prestaflator.com. The secret to the tool is the trigger valve. You can squirt, squirt, squirt with brief shots of air (kind of like spraying a bottle of glass cleaner). This lets you prevent overinflation.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

campybike said:


> There's a really cool tool now for using an Air Compressor to inflate presta tires. Find it at www.prestaflator.com. The secret to the tool is the trigger valve. You can squirt, squirt, squirt with brief shots of air (kind of like spraying a bottle of glass cleaner). This lets you prevent overinflation.


cool. how did you find that link? or are you the owner

i think i might pick one up. seems a bit expensive. i would hope it is a quality gauge.

thanks


----------



## campybike (Mar 24, 2007)

*Presta inflator*

There's only one other one I could find. Sheldon Brown will build you one for a little over $80. Is that your picture? Thanks.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

SKS makes one which looks just like that (but the head is different - as it works with schraedar (sp?!) aswell - it's not a new thing.. been used in many shops for awhile now.

Edit: Can't find it on their website - but it is an SKS pump head from their floor pump range that has been mounted to a normal tyre inflator (like the one above). 

Still - the one above looks like a good value option that would work well.


----------



## campybike (Mar 24, 2007)

*Shop made?*

I couldn't find one made by SKS either, but I've heard plenty of stories about shops building thier own from an automotive unit because none existed. Usually they're using screw-down clamps which is going to eventually damage the hose with use and need repair every once in a while. Auto inflators with a thumb valve are not as easy to add small amounts to get yourself up to just the right pressure. This one also does both presta and schrader.


----------



## bdaghisallo (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...ube&tc=Compressed-Air-Inflators&item_id=UB-PB

This is what I use, along with a handheld gauge.

Works great. It's built around the venerable Silca head.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

campybike said:


> There's a really cool tool now for using an Air Compressor to inflate presta tires. Find it at www.prestaflator.com. The secret to the tool is the trigger valve. You can squirt, squirt, squirt with brief shots of air (kind of like spraying a bottle of glass cleaner). This lets you prevent overinflation.


This looks awesome. Has anyone tried the Dual model?


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

whats wrong with the screw-on presta/scharder adapter. $1.50 at better bike shops near you?


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

LWright said:


> whats wrong with the screw-on presta/scharder adapter. $1.50 at better bike shops near you?


having an excuse to buy another "tool" is always warranted.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

LWright said:


> whats wrong with the screw-on presta/scharder adapter. $1.50 at better bike shops near you?


because it doesn't work that well, i want something better! A compressor is such a luxury, why skimp with the accessories?


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

ewarnerusa said:


> because it doesn't work that well, i want something better! A compressor is such a luxury, why skimp with the accessories?


it's definitely better if you got a small shop set-up and a handy compressor ready to go :thumbsup:


----------



## rePhil (Jun 12, 2006)

I made my own.


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

ewarnerusa said:


> This looks awesome. Has anyone tried the Dual model?


I have an earlier dual model (with a brass head), I like it; presta for all the bikes and schrader for the cars.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I ordered a Dual model on Saturday afternoon and it was already delivered from New York to Montana by Monday afternoon. Standard USPS shipping. That's pretty impressive! I did a test fill on a tire and of course it works. It leaked a little around the valve but I didn't wet the grommet first. Website says to spit on it first. there is a relief valve that is handy.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

"doesn't work well"??
whatta ya mean "doesn't work well"?
you screw it onto the presta and air up the tube just like you would a schader, with a standard auto inflation gauge. I use a clip on inflater head to make things so easy.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

LWright said:


> whats wrong with the screw-on presta/scharder adapter. $1.50 at better bike shops near you?


x2

Much much cheaper and easier.

And I'll take schrader anyday over presta.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

LWright said:


> "doesn't work well"??
> whatta ya mean "doesn't work well"?
> you screw it onto the presta and air up the tube just like you would a schader, with a standard auto inflation gauge. I use a clip on inflater head to make things so easy.


take it easy, I'm not asking you to buy a tool from me. Do you run tubeless? Tubeless setup is my primary reason for a premium presta chuck. The adapter has worked fine for me when all I need is to add a few psi. But the high pressure blast that helps initially seat the beads is the reason for me buying this chuck. The adapter gave me alot of trouble last time I had to add Stans and reseat the beads. So I upgraded to a better tool and yes, this prestaflator works better than the adapter for this.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

No worries, I understand how things work better the more direct the connection. I have yet to deal with a bicycle tubeless, but from years of working on every other kind of tire, (motorcycles can be a *****) I can see where you are coming from.
One more reason I prefer Schrader, you can remove the valve to get more air flow if needed, probably not an option on bikes yet.


----------



## GaryJR (Mar 6, 2008)

That tool has been around since Silca Floor Pumps. About a zillion years. Ask any roadie!

Ops, is that a four letter word here?


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

LWright said:


> ..one more reason I prefer Schrader, you can remove the valve to get more air flow if needed, probably not an option on bikes yet.


Cool, this tool is definitely a special touch for the utility of the air compressor. There are some removable presta cores around. I've heard Schwalbe tubes all have removable presta cores. My Stans UST stems are presta with removable cores and I believe the new Mavic ones are as well.

EDIT: +Stans rimstrips have removable cores


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

ewarnerusa said:


> Cool, this tool is definitely a special touch for the utility of the air compressor. There are some removable presta cores around. I've heard Schwalbe tubes all have removable presta cores. My Stans UST stems are presta with removable cores and I believe the new Mavic ones are as well.


Some Continental tubes have a removable presta core too.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's my custom setup; I love the portable air tank. I use it much more frequently than my compressor.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

ewarnerusa said:


> There are some removable presta cores around. I've heard Schwalbe tubes all have removable presta cores. My Stans UST stems are presta with removable cores and I believe the new Mavic ones are as well.
> 
> EDIT: +Stans rimstrips have removable cores


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

If you run schrader tubes and don't want to mess with a screw-on adapter or chuck, there's this: http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...be&tc=Compressed-Air-Inflators&item_id=UB-PBS


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Diesel - nice setup there. Did you attach a new head to that prestaflator?

I find the silica head to be very tight - ie I ripped the valve off a stans rimstrip last month!

Is anyone else having the same issue? Any advice?


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

benzology said:


> Diesel - nice setup there. Did you attach a new head to that prestaflator?
> 
> I find the silica head to be very tight - ie I ripped the valve off a stans rimstrip last month!
> 
> *Is anyone else having the same issue? Any advice?*


mine is tight too. seems like it is better with time. not sure of any tips, but would be interested. i think some people use saliva, but i have avoided doing so thus far.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

The head on mine is very tight, too. I spit on it before use and it seals up nicely, but it can be tough to pull off.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

benzology said:


> Diesel - nice setup there. Did you attach a new head to that prestaflator?
> 
> I find the silica head to be very tight - ie I ripped the valve off a stans rimstrip last month!
> 
> Is anyone else having the same issue? Any advice?


I started with an automotive inflator, cut off the head, added the head from an old bike pump, installed a small hose clamp, and heat shrinked the entire connection.

Works like a champ.


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

In the cyclocross pits we've found this little gadget from Craftsman to be very helpful. It runs off of a 19.2v cordless drill battery and has a digital gauge on the back. You can set a shutoff pressure up to 40psi.








https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff268/paradigmcycles/powertools009Small.jpg


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Is that for real?


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

Very real. You need to buy a presta chuck and attach it to the end of the hose, but other than that it's ready to go.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00911586000P


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

I've pretty much standardized on DeWalt 18v, otherwise, I'd be all over this. I have to hand it to Ryobi and Craftsman for coming up with a handful of inexpensive but very handy bare tools that some of the big names like Makita, DeWalt, and Milwaukee can't seem to be bothered with.


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

MY - What a cool piece of kit!

The reason I got a compressor is because I run tubeless on most of my bikes and its awesome for that - how quickly does that fill a standard MTB tire?


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

benzology said:


> MY - What a cool piece of kit!
> 
> The reason I got a compressor is because I run tubeless on most of my bikes and its awesome for that - how quickly does that fill a standard MTB tire?


We just picked it up at the beginning of this past cross season so I haven't used it on anything other than 700x32 or 35c so far. I'd imagine it could bring a 26x2.1 to 35psi in less than 45 seconds. A 5 second shot can add 5psi to a cross tire, so it's awesome for last minute adjustments at the start line. It wouldn't be my choice for a shop pump, but it is nice for a portable unit.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Diesel~ said:


> Here's my custom setup; I love the portable air tank. I use it much more frequently than my compressor.


I've got the same portable air tank, which is nice. But the stock air hose is a pain! I can't get the standard schrader-style inflator to work well on my presta valves, even with an adapter. I need something to "shoot" the air in. I like your set up, with a removable/quick release hose, much better. Where did you get the setup you've got?


----------



## campybike (Mar 24, 2007)

*source*

http://www.prestaflator.com


----------



## jsnider8 (Jan 5, 2008)

$40 for a Harbor Freight inflator and a brass chuck???? The item in the picture is an older inflator, but the item code visible is a Harbor Freight designation. I've bought enough items there to recognize their tags and item numbers. The new number is 41891 and priced considerably less.

If you are offering a tool you have had great experience with that is one thing. If you bump your own thread that smells of spam.


----------



## campybike (Mar 24, 2007)

*no opinion posted*

I'm not going to post my opinions. There's plenty of that good stuff in here anyways. However iF someone asks for a fact like "Where do I get it?" Why not post a direct factual answer.

Also, when someone posts an absolute falsehood, like implying a product is made by a company selling cheap, glued together leaky inflators designed for cars, I think I should again post corrected facts.

Please visit http://www.prestaflator.com/new.htm , and be patient for the new website, completion of the distribution channel, and appearing soon at your LBS.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

jsnider8 said:


> $40 for a Harbor Freight inflator and a brass chuck???? The item in the picture is an older inflator, but the item code visible is a Harbor Freight designation. I've bought enough items there to recognize their tags and item numbers. The new number is 41891 and priced considerably less.
> 
> If you are offering a tool you have had great experience with that is one thing. If you bump your own thread that smells of spam.


I think you're being a bit harsh.

Harbor Freight sells a huge amount of crap, and most people aren't familiar with them. Air tools are probably one of the only thing I'd buy from them, because they appear to be identical to what other brands are selling for 2, 3, 4, 5x the price. At least the castings are identical.

Prestaflator is selling a turn-key solution -- the buyer doesn't need to find a Presta chuck to replace the stock part, nor worry about proper fittings if not included. I bought an identical inflator to the others (gauge is different, but protected in rubber like Prestaflator) from Lowe's for ~$20 and used the Presta head from an existing Silca floor pump ... had I known about/been willing to wait for the Prestaflator to get delivered, it probably would have been a better value considering the time invested.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

agoura_biker said:


> I've got the same portable air tank, which is nice. But the stock air hose is a pain! I can't get the standard schrader-style inflator to work well on my presta valves, even with an adapter. I need something to "shoot" the air in. I like your set up, with a removable/quick release hose, much better. Where did you get the setup you've got?


You can get the parts from Home Depot in the air tool section. The easiest way it to unscrew your stock hose and take it with you. You'll want to pick up a universal female hose coupling, with a male end to screw back into your air tank. Then, you can pick up one of those retractable coil hoses to attach whichever accessories you like.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

campybike said:


> There's only one other one I could find. Sheldon Brown will build you one for a little over $80. Is that your picture? Thanks.


I doubt Mr. Brown will make any, except if he's turned into a zombie...


----------



## jsnider8 (Jan 5, 2008)

campybike said:


> I'm not going to post my opinions. There's plenty of that good stuff in here anyways. However iF someone asks for a fact like "Where do I get it?" Why not post a direct factual answer.
> 
> Also, when someone posts an absolute falsehood, like implying a product is made by a company selling cheap, glued together leaky inflators designed for cars, I think I should again post corrected facts.
> 
> Please visit http://www.prestaflator.com/new.htm , and be patient for the new website, completion of the distribution channel, and appearing soon at your LBS.


I'm not going to get into a slinging match, but will respond to you suggesting I posted an "absolute falsehood". Agoura_biker did ask where they could get a setup but it wasn't to you (campybike) unless you post under several aliases. Diesel did answer the question as it was a direct quote to him. Besides, you posted a link when you first made the thread. You already provided your direct factual answer; why repeat yourself?

It isn't a falsehood. The tag in your original link clearly shows a Harbor Freight item. Not so much the item itself as there are several similar on the market, but the TAG is that of a HF item. Anyone with a HF close by can verify that. An inflator isn't designed for a car, it's for a valve. Could be a car, bike, tractor, whatever, and most commonly for Schrader but can be changed as is seen by some of the other posters. BTW, HF items aren't bad. Not the most expensive, but a brass fitting is a brass fitting if you buy it at Grainger, Lowe's, or HF. Now, if your item is different and not from HF, you may want to consider editing your photo...oh, wait...you just did with a new link coincidentally after you were called out. If yours comes from a supplier now with your logo on the gauge then nice job on developing your product. Anotherbrian did bring up a valid point, you are offering a turn key solution so for that I do commend you and your product and your idea. I guess it's just the DIY side of me that doesn't see it as cheaper to buy than build. Others obviously will buy or you wouldn't be selling them still.

Either way, what is your interest in this product? Designer, distributor, owner? All of the above? The only postings you have ever done have been here and that is to market/defend this product. I'll say it again, smells of spam. Oh, wait...I just looked in the source code for your links and saw the media ad links to campybike.com. So, are you David?

Look, I really don't care if you are trying to sell a product you have come up with and I commend your entrepreneurial spirit and wish you well with it. Just don't come on here pretending to not have a vested interest. Say who you are and what you have done (in line with the posting rules) and go from there. Otherwise, it's spamwich time. Too much of that seems to happen around here as it is.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

jsnider8 said:


> I'm not going to get into a slinging match, but will respond to you suggesting I posted an "absolute falsehood". Agoura_biker did ask where they could get a setup but it wasn't to you (campybike) unless you post under several aliases. Diesel did answer the question as it was a direct quote to him. Besides, you posted a link when you first made the thread. You already provided your direct factual answer; why repeat yourself?
> 
> It isn't a falsehood. The tag in your original link clearly shows a Harbor Freight item.


Not to pile on, but I'll withdraw my "being a bit harsh" remark.

jsnider was right on about the part number visible on the Prestaflator website matching the Harbor Freight part.

The domain registration entries (via whois) for both campybike.com and prestaflator.com are more or less identical, both having [email protected] as their administrative contact.

At least the spam was constrained to the one thread.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Diesel~ said:


> You can get the parts from Home Depot in the air tool section. The easiest way it to unscrew your stock hose and take it with you. You'll want to pick up a universal female hose coupling, with a male end to screw back into your air tank. Then, you can pick up one of those retractable coil hoses to attach whichever accessories you like.


Thanks for the info! And for the suggestion to bring the stock hose with me - I'm sure that will save some back-and-forth!


----------



## alor14582 (Jan 19, 2008)

can u just put one of these on then use the compresser?
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/11...ccessories/Kool-Stop-Presta-Valve-Adapter.htm


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, but it's a pain, and you have to keep track of the adapter.


----------



## campybike (Mar 24, 2007)

*From the Manufacturer*

My apologies to everyone new to this thread. A year and three months ago when I created this thread my campybike identity was associated with Prestaflator. Since we now all use Prestaflator id's here, I had set my campybike identity for personal use. As some have pointed out, it no longer stated that I am the owner of the company. I just put it back on the account. No deception was ever intended. The forum does permit manufacturers to speak as long as they identify themselves and advertise (we do).

I would like to clarify my recent statements. Considering the the full history of Prestaflator, jsnider8's comments are not entirely false. As jsnider8 said, it was an older product. It was also an older picture. Harbor Freight once made a good quality inflator, and sold it for around $20. In the beginnings, Prestaflator sourced some parts from that unit, added Silca heads and sold it for $29.95. Not a bad value for a finished product. That nice unit Diesel built for himself appears to be made from the same older Harbor version.

As jsnider8 also pointed out, Harbor Freight does now sell a new version for less money. We want to distance ourselves as far as possible from it. They had pulled the switch without telling us. An average of 40 - 50% of units suddenly had to go back for defects. Many just plain leaked. We had to upgrade a number parts to make good units. Silca didn't help either when they switched to that new plastic head. If you drop your hose that head can break-off at the base of the Schrader threads. We worked hard to ship out good quality tested products with a warranty, but it was costly and time consuming.

We want to thank those companies for motivating us. Prestaflator has made the leap to it's own Manufacturing. Nothing in a Prestaflator comes from Harbor Freight or any other third party. We put in every improvement nobody else would build. The current price reflects the increase in quality and function beyond anything anywhere. A product worthy of fine bicycles. Check out the new site.

I'm also glad this thread sparked a conversation for do-it-yourself-ers. Experimentation leads to innovation. The all-brass head is manufactured in our own factory. For everyone who wants it their way ... and for anyone who wants to repair a pump, we now sell the head by itself.

David


----------



## OnlyInAJeep (Jan 7, 2006)

Dec 2, 2006, an article posted on mtbr describing a homebrew presta tyre inflator, LINK

Dec 18, 2006, PrestaFlatorDotCom was registered. LINK
Coincidence?? 

//just sayin'

Steve
_Edwin Hubble (1889-1950) in the U.S., Abbe Georges Lemaitre (1894-1966) in Belgium, and Willem Sitter (1872-1934) in Holland worked out the theory of the receding universe at the same time._


----------



## campybike (Mar 24, 2007)

*From the Manufacturer*

Might be coincidence, might not. We've been making versions of these for years before we came up with the 'Prestaflator' name. That guy might have seen one of ours, however plenty of folks have also completely thought it up on thier own. We've also seen other homebrews made long before that post. We like homebrew guys. We sell our inflator to turnkey customers, and make our all-brass head available to DIY guys. FYI, that guy should be careful. In his photo that Northern tool says the safe pressure range is half what the gauge says.


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

Old thread but I agree that there is a use for this tool. I would like to
see a modification though. I want a dual head like the Planet bike pumps offer
so that I can use it (without changing anything) on my kids bike or on my
car, etc.


----------



## rePhil (Jun 12, 2006)

I prefer to have a seperate Schrader inflator. I have to use a gauge, but it's more accurate.
Takes maybe 2 seconds to change over.



Baine said:


> Old thread but I agree that there is a use for this tool. I would like to
> see a modification though. I want a dual head like the Planet bike pumps offer
> so that I can use it (without changing anything) on my kids bike or on my
> car, etc.


----------



## noodletips (Dec 8, 2008)

*For you Schrader fans..*

http://www.cpocampbellhausfeld.com/automotive/tire_gauges/mp6000.html?ref=frooglemp6000


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

I bought one of these a few months ago. It works really well, but I always hammer my hand on the brake rotor when taking the chuck off the valve. Hurts like hell. How do you guys avoid this?


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

Here's a CHEAP trick if you're desparate... If you pull the ink stick out of a regular everyday BIC pen (others may work too?) and cut just a little off the smaller end, you will have a perfect shraeder to presta adapter. I had a pack of 5 brass adapters that were nowhere to be found and I needed to mount a new UST tire. After figuring out this little trick, I threw one in my Camelbak for a 'just in case' situation. It works a treat but your milage may vary. The other brass adapters made by a dozen different manufacturers are all dirt cheap and all the same.

A.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

campybike said:


> There's a really cool tool now for using an Air Compressor to inflate presta tires. Find it at www.prestaflator.com. The secret to the tool is the trigger valve. You can squirt, squirt, squirt with brief shots of air (kind of like spraying a bottle of glass cleaner). This lets you prevent overinflation.


xxxx edit xxxxx. I missed the above posting....

I agree about being able to use the trigger for 'bursts' of air. It's a great tool. Innovation is definitely the tool. Kudos for getting the patent first as I know there have been a lot of folks who have made the same thing DIY-style. I just keep a presta adapter chucked in my inflator and it works like a champ.

Just my opinion but I'm sure it works well.
A.


----------



## senna (May 10, 2006)

This is what I have been using for years, slips over the presta valve in a second, then use standard schrader chuck. And only $7 :thumbsup: 
http://www.txpaintball.org/Tanks-3375301-B001CJX5MI


----------



## Shebagger (Nov 14, 2007)

my home made. works killer. $5 for the head everything else is scraps I had.


----------



## harmonf (Jul 16, 2008)

jsnider8 said:


> $40 for a Harbor Freight inflator and a brass chuck???? The item in the picture is an older inflator, but the item code visible is a Harbor Freight designation. I've bought enough items there to recognize their tags and item numbers. The new number is 41891 and priced considerably less.
> 
> If you are offering a tool you have had great experience with that is one thing. If you bump your own thread that smells of spam.


So the part you linked above here, that works for both Presta and Schrader because if so, this seems like a great deal.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Not sure why all the deep thinking on this simple subject. Maybe I'm missing something but I doubt it. 

For years I've just used a schrader adapter, and a schrader air chuck. Regulate the compressor output to the desired pressure. Shove the air chuck on the valve/adapter, hold it there until air quits going in. Air will only flow until the pressure equalizes. Check it with a gauge if you want, pressure in the tire will equal the regulator setting.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> Not sure why all the deep thinking on this simple subject. Maybe I'm missing something but I doubt it.
> 
> For years I've just used a schrader adapter, and a schrader air chuck. Regulate the compressor output to the desired pressure. Shove the air chuck on the valve/adapter, hold it there until air quits going in. Air will only flow until the pressure equalizes. Check it with a gauge if you want, pressure in the tire will equal the regulator setting.


I have found that for seating tubeless tires, I'll need the compressor to dump in air at a much higher rate than what it delivers with the regulator set at 30 psi. I usually set it at 60 psi and if that is not giving me air fast enough I'll open it all the way up to 100 psi. I use both the gauge on the prestaflator and common sense to stop putting air into the tire so I don't over inflate it. I always just use the floor pump with gauge to dial in the pressure to where I want.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Bump. I've been using those $1 presta/shrader adapters for a while now with my pimpy tire gauge, a regular tire chuck and my compressor. Works, but I'm lazy and don't like the screw on the damn adapters every time.

The prestaflator one seems to suck as it doesn't take pressure as soon as you apply, and also doesn't allow you to bleed air from the tire. Easy to slightly overfill when you have a 120psi compressor and are only filling tire to 30psi.

Anyways, since that one sucked, I made my own:

Harbor Freight - $12 - https://www.harborfreight.com/dual-chuck-tire-inflator-with-dial-gauge-92360.html
LBS - $12 - https://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5923&currency=USD
Hose Clamp - $1

Turns into 









Works awesome. And you can add/bleed just like a normal inflator, since it's based off one, instead of the shitty way that prestaflator does it, since that's based on a blower tool.

edit: Just saw this linked as a possible adapter. https://www.amazon.com/SKS-Presta-Bicycle-Valve-Adapter/dp/B001CJX5MI Would work even better as you don't need the hoseclamp, as you could just unscrew the schrader chuck and screw this adapter in. Dang! Should have bought that one 

-Tom


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Prestaflator does have a bleed off valve. Not sure what you mean by not taking pressure as soon as you apply. It gives you the pressure as soon as you attach it to the tire. It does spike as you pull the trigger to add air and returns to a true reading once you release the trigger, maybe that's what you mean?

EDIT: you're right about not reading pressure as soon as you connect the silca head to the pump. I guess I never realized that. But if you "break the seal" by just barely touching the trigger, you get your reading.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

From their tech video, it seemed that the bleed off valve bled the tool and not what it was connected to, so essentially it won't bleed air out of the tire. If that is the case, seems hokey.


----------



## harmonf (Jul 16, 2008)

Tom - Good stuff. I will be doing exactly what you did, and probably even try the screw on adapter instead. Question, did you have to buy a connector to hook the Dual Chuck up to your compressor hose? The picture on the website doesn't show one and I can see one on your picture. Also, does the tire inflator that came with the device screw on? I'm wondering if you know for sure that the screw on adaptor will work.

Thanks for the links and pics.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

trhoppe said:


> From their tech video, it seemed that the bleed off valve bled the tool and not what it was connected to, so essentially it won't bleed air out of the tire. If that is the case, seems hokey.


You're right. I guess I don't know how to use my gadgets! Obviously it is not a feature I use on the thing. The pressure gauge is useful as I know how much psi I've put into the tire as I seat the beads on a tubeless tire. I'll set the tank regulator from 60-100 psi and squeeze the trigger all the way and let the tire seat/inflate until the gauge gets to 40 psi, then I disconnect things from the compressor to inspect how well the tire mounted. That is all mine gets used for and your device probably costs less. I bought this prestaflator a couple years ago so any extra money I spent/wasted is long since out of sight out of mind!

Funny, seems like a case of "if you can't fix it, feature it!"


> Does Prestaflator release air from the tire with the push button?
> Not for Presta valves. It was intentionally designed so it does not hold-open the one-way Presta valve. Our tests have shown that tools which hold-down the tip on a Presta valve will also release up to 5psi out of the tire when the tool is removed. Even a stand-alone pressure gauge will bleed air from the tire as you take the gauge off.
> 
> Instead we've designed our tool with a variable rate trigger which allows you to ease-up to the exact pressure you want. And once you take our head off, nothing from inside the tire is lost.
> ...


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

This is all I need!


----------



## harmonf (Jul 16, 2008)

nov0798 said:


> This is all I need!


This is very annoying. Especially when you want to fill up multiple bikes.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*Holy Giant Pictures!!!*










































Using a Silca Disc 25.0 head instead of the brass anchor classic head.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

*I built one using the harbor frieght inflator and a smarthead*

I think I misplaced the damn thing or I'd post photos.

It's basically this:

http://www.harborfreight.com/tire-inflator-gauge-41891.html

Used with this:


Smart head

With a dual hose barb in the middle. Not the slickest looking piece of kit, but took me seven minutes to put together and kicks butt when setting up tubeless.


----------



## Treesworld (Jun 7, 2007)

I also used the harbor freight inflator, but I unscrewed the schrader chuck that was attached and attached a parktool dual-inflator from an old pump, both presta and schrader. I used the same nut that held on the schrader chuck to attach the parktool hose.

























If the pics don't work I will try again


----------



## Treesworld (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll try to upload pics again.


----------



## boostedpgt (Aug 30, 2009)

check the gauge on those HF inflators, mine was about 10psi off. just a heads up.


----------



## mustangous (May 25, 2005)

nov0798 said:


> This is all I need!


How do you check tire pressure? I tried all my schradder gauges and i cant get pressure reading. Is this because the presta in not made to release any air? 
This fitting is a pain for me. leaks slightly while removing ect....


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

I just check it with a regular gauge. You might need to screw on the adapter further so the valve releases air, or you might need to open the little screw thingy on the valve more to allow the gauge to actually hit it


----------



## bdaghisallo (Jan 10, 2006)

Get a presta valve pressure gauge. Simple!


----------



## mustangous (May 25, 2005)

bdaghisallo said:


> Get a presta valve pressure gauge. Simple!


I just ordered an accugauge, but I couldn't find any others.


----------



## slider32 (Apr 7, 2010)

mustangous said:


> I just ordered an accugauge, but I couldn't find any others.


I've had a zefal guage for years that does presta/shrader. Holds the highest pressure reading till you press a button to release the guage, so you don't need to read it on the tire.
Looks like they still make it...

Twin Graph - Zéfal


----------



## mustangous (May 25, 2005)

this is the one i ordered
AccuGage for Presta


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

trhoppe said:


> edit: Just saw this linked as a possible adapter. http://www.amazon.com/SKS-Presta-Bicycle-Valve-Adapter/dp/B001CJX5MI Would work even better as you don't need the hoseclamp, as you could just unscrew the schrader chuck and screw this adapter in. Dang! Should have bought that one


Bump again.

Would this work?

Not sure of the threading.

Then there's this  also to use with a clamp

Thx.


----------



## goodvibe (Oct 4, 2005)

Park tool is coming out with one next year. You can see it here: Park Tool Co. » INF-1 : Shop Inflator : Hand Pumps


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Only downside is that it cost $250+


----------



## ktothetothe (Jun 11, 2007)

*here's mine...*

spliced a quick coupler into a HF infiltrator and rigged one attachment for presta and one for schrader as I use both equally for various stuff.

total cost is about $30 (+/- depending on the parts you have lying around the garage)

you may need see this on other forums...no apologies...kinda proud


----------



## cjcoffroad (May 9, 2011)

Nice! Wish I would have seen this before buying the Prestaflator. Although, it does work pretty well.


----------



## bensoccer8 (Sep 28, 2006)

*I want to make one.*

Hey there, so how hard was that to make? Was it easy to attach the presta/schrader hose? I have seen other designs but I like yours the best. Thanks.


----------



## ktothetothe (Jun 11, 2007)

bensoccer8 said:


> Hey there, so how hard was that to make? Was it easy to attach the presta/schrader hose? I have seen other designs but I like yours the best. Thanks.


yeah, very easy. here is the parts list I recently gave a buddy of mine. he was starting from scratch and didn't have any parts or even a hose, so total cost is higher than my original post, plus some of the cost have changes since I purchased a few months ago. you may already have some of these parts laying around so cost may be less.


hose and accessory kit - $50.49 (Great array of fitting and the long hose is nice, but I wonder if it would be better to just have a cheep hose that coils up so that I don't have to wind mine up after each use. The gauge on the inflator that comes with this set only goes up to 120psi so you'll need #3 below if you run pressure higher than 120 on your road bike - you will salvage the hose from the this kit's inflator for the presta / schrader quick change rig. You may be able to piece together the parts you need form this set for less money, but this is what I got - then again, it was only $30 when I got it so I would probably go another route if I was buying today.)

presta chuck - $7.59 + $4.45 shipping (this chuck is very tight - see my amazon review here. you may want to do some research and see if there are better chucks out there. i hear the silca chuck is good, but much more expensive than the one I got.)

inflator with high pressure gauge - $9.99

coupler set - $2.49

hose repair kit - $3.79

2 of these barb fittings - 2 x $1.79

Use this parts list and refer to the pics in my original post above to figure out how it all goes together. Of give me another shout if you need help.

Good luck!


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

*Thread revive*

Amazon has the inflator and replacement hose with dual chuck, this one was 5 bucks. If I recall the inflator was 25.00. Added a barb and clamp. Works great and look no hands when airing up.

I like that dual hose setup a couple posts back.


----------



## indigo22 (Aug 6, 2007)

Portable air tank? Are you able to fill it with air and then use it later? I am looking for something that I can use in the home shop and use in a parking lot if I'm sleeping at the trail over night (for tubeless tires) Or Do I basically just need a compressor for home, and co2 infiltrators for the trail head?


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

A tank will work if you plan on using it for yourself, but you have to keep it filled. An inexpensive compressor is cheap enough that any home shop should have one.
Most people use a hand pump in the field


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

indigo22 said:


> Portable air tank? Are you able to fill it with air and then use it later? I am looking for something that I can use in the home shop and use in a parking lot if I'm sleeping at the trail over night (for tubeless tires) Or Do I basically just need a compressor for home, and co2 infiltrators for the trail head?


Yes, this is a great application for a portable air tank, assuming that you have a compressor at home to fill it prior. It goes without saying, but if you are on the road, you should still have some backup means of inflating your tire, beyond the tank. Even one of the little electric compressors could be used to fill the tank, with the tank having the advantage of being able to release a relatively large volume of air, once filled.

-D


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Diesel~ said:


> Yes, this is a great application for a portable air tank, assuming that you have a compressor at home to fill it prior. It goes without saying, but if you are on the road, you should still have some backup means of inflating your tire, beyond the tank. Even one of the little electric compressors could be used to fill the tank, with the tank having the advantage of being able to release a relatively large volume of air, once filled.
> 
> -D


That is exactly what I use mine for. I have a 5 gal tank I got from Sears. I fill it with a pretty small compressor; it takes 5 or 10 minutes. Then I can get the quick burst of air I need to set tubeless tires. It's also convenient because it's portable (though I have to say I just take a floor pump for the trailhead or a trip).


----------



## indigo22 (Aug 6, 2007)

What floor pump are you guys using for tubeless to move that Mount of air?


----------



## bongski (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm using a regular air chuck for a Schrader valve, and filed down a 99c presta adapter.
It works pretty well when installing new tires, and then I just use a floor pump afterwards.


----------

